# سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟



## طالبة المغفرة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

Twin قال:


> *الله لم يلد ولم يولد هو اللوغس "الكلمة"[/U]​
> سلام[/COLOR]​*​



أتفق معاك في هذا و الله قال هذا في القرآن 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ال عمران (آية:45): اذ قالت الملائكه يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمه منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخره ومن المقربين  

و مع هذا لم نقل أنه إبن الله​


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

************
*تم التحرير لخروجه عن قوانين القسم*
*................................................" المشرف"*


----------



## انت الفادي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

الاخت العزيزة طالبة المغفرة

ممكن اسألك سؤال؟؟؟
من الذي يقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

++ لم يحدث مطلقاً أن قالت المسيحية بتعدد الآلهة ، منذ ألفى عام وإلى الآن .
++ ولم يحدث مطلقاً أن قالت المسيحية بأن الله يتزوج وينجب !! إننا نستعجب جداً من هذا الكلام ، بل إن مجرد ذكره يثير الإشمئزاز !!!! فلا يمكن أن يصدر مثل هذا الكلام من عندنا ، فرجاء البحث عن مصدر هذا الكلام قبل ترديده .


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*لا تستعجب عزيزي / مكرم زكى شنوده*

*لأن الكتاب قال :*

*متى 12 : 35 *

*اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ.*

*فالكنز الشرير يخرج الشرور ... حتى في الأمور المقدسة ... لأن الذهن قد تنجس*


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> الاخت العزيزة طالبة المغفرة
> 
> ممكن اسألك سؤال؟؟؟
> من الذي يقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟


مش أنتم تقولون عيسي بن الله
صحيح تقولون أن الولادة ليست ناسوتية 
و لكن يوجد لفظة  _ بن _ 

و أيضا موضوع _ إن الله ثالث ثلاثة _ علي حسب أقوالكم
فلا تقول لي ثلاثة أقانيم و إندمجوا


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*طالبة المغفرة*

*نحن لانعرف غير المسيح الذي وُلِدَ من العذراء المطوبة مريم (وليس من زرع بشر)*

*إصرارك على تعبيراتك تفقدك القدرة على فهم سمو التعاليم المسيحية *

*لا تحددي للطبيب نوع الدواء .... بل إقبلي الدواء لتشفي*


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخت طالبة*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> أتفق معاك في هذا


*أولاً أنا أعترض علي موضوع تتفقي معي*
*فأنا لا شئ*
*وهذه التعاليم ليست من عندي*
*هذه تعاليم المسيحية وعقيدتها وسموها يؤكد هذا*


طالبة المغفرة قال:


> و مع هذا لم نقل أنه إبن الله


*فلتقولوا ما تريدون*
*فالمسيحية لم ولن تقول أن لله ولد بالمفهوم البشري الذي تعرفوه أنتم وتعلموا به *
*فالمسيحية أسمي من اي تعليم بشري *
*المسيحية هي الحياة*
*ولفظ ابن الله لن ولن تفهموه الا أذا حررتم عقلوكم من الأوهام الأرضية والأفكار البشرية*

*فأبن الله هذا ليس أبن بشري *
*أو اتي بالطبيعة البشرية والولادة*
*فهذا خطأ*
*أنما ابن الله هذا هو ابنه من حيث الجوهر افلهي*
*أبنه من الذات **أبنه من الأصل*
*ولادة اصيلة*
*كولادة النور من النور*
*فالولادة أزلية جوهرية ذاتية*
*والادة أصيلة*

*وأخيراً يالليتنا نتعلم النظام*
*فقد تم نقل أسئلتك في سؤال جديد بالردود عليها*

*ويا اختي العزيزة ياليتكي تنقي فكرك من المصتلحات الأرضية والتفكير البشري*
*حاولي أن توجهي نظرك الي السماء من حيث يأتي العون*
*والله سيعمل*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخت طالبة*


طالبة المغفرة قال:


> مش أنتم تقولون عيسي بن الله
> صحيح تقولون أن الولادة ليست ناسوتية
> و لكن يوجد لفظة _ بن _


*من عيسي هذا*
*بعد أذنك أستخدمي ألفاظ مسيحية *​


طالبة المغفرة قال:


> و أيضا موضوع _ إن الله ثالث ثلاثة _ علي حسب أقوالكم
> من قال أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟؟؟


*الأسلام صح*
*مش أحنا*​


طالبة المغفرة قال:


> *فلا تقول لي ثلاثة أقانيم و إندمجوا*​



*أندمجوا!!!*
*يا أختي الأقانيم الثلاثة أعلي من أي تشبيه بشري*
*والأقانيم الثلاثة*
*ليس بينهم أندماج أو أختلاط أو تغير*
*فهم الصفات الثبوتيه الصيلة في الذات الإلهية*
*فالله موجود بذاته*
*وناطق بكلمته*
*وحي بروحه*
*فكيف يحدث بين الوجود العقل "الكلمة" والحياة*
*أندماج*
*يارب أرحم*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## انت الفادي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> مش أنتم تقولون عيسي بن الله
> صحيح تقولون أن الولادة ليست ناسوتية
> و لكن يوجد لفظة  _ بن _
> 
> ...



عزيزتي... رجاء خاص ان لا تخلطي الكلمات في بعضها..
نحن متهمون بأننا نقول بأن لله ولد.. و انا سألتك من يقول ان لله ولد؟؟
الكلام هنا اولا عن لفظة (ولد ) و ليس عن لفظة (ابن)
فنحن متهمون بأننا نقول ان لله ولد.. و انا اطالبك بدليلك علي هذا الاتهام.

فنحن نجد في الكتاب المقدس دائما لفظ ابن الله... و لم يرد نهائي لفظ ولد الله.. فمن اين جئتي انت بأنن لله ولد هذه؟؟

ثانيا: موضوع الاقانيم سنتناوله و لكن يجب ان ننهي نقطة من يقول ان لله ولد هذه.


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> مش أنتم تقولون عيسي بن الله
> صحيح تقولون أن الولادة ليست ناسوتية
> و لكن يوجد لفظة  _ بن _
> 
> ...


أنتم اللذين تقولون أن يسوع _ علي حسب قولكم _ بن الله
فإذا لم تفسر بهذه الطريقة فلا داعي لقولها من البداية أصلا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> مش أنتم تقولون عيسي بن الله
> صحيح تقولون أن الولادة ليست ناسوتية
> و لكن يوجد لفظة  _ بن _
> 
> ...



عزيزتى...
 المسيح ابن الله ليس معناها ولادة جسدية او ناسوتية كما قولتى 
فصورة الله فى الجسد هى المسيح 

أما بالنسبة تلاتة اقانيم واندمجوا...
فهو مفهوم خاطىء لان كلمة اندمجوا تعنى انهم كانوا منفصلين واندمجوا وهذا خطأ
فالثلاثة أقانيم هم واحد 
فأنتى كأنسان روح وعقل وجسد فهل انتى ثلاثة ؟
والمثال ده احنا بنقوله لكم كتير وبردوا رافضين الفكرة مش عارفة ليه بصراحة 
المسيح الهنا ينور قلوبكم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> أنتم اللذين تقولون أن يسوع _ علي حسب قولكم _ بن الله
> فإذا لم تفسر بهذه الطريقة فلا داعي لقولها من البداية أصلا



عزيزتى....
نحن لا نقول بل نحن نؤمن أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الاتى الى العالم ليخلصه 
يعنى افهم من كلامك...
علشان احنا بنقول المسيح ابن الله وانتى مش شيفاه كده فلا داعى لقولها !!
ده رأيك أنتى وخاليكى محتفظة بيه لنفسك 
وانا قلت لك قبل كده احنا مش بنقول احنا بنـــــــــــــــــــؤمن ​


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*طالبة المغفرة*

*لقد قال الوحي المقدس هذا :*

*متى 16 : 16 *

*فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». *

*فهل نصدق من لا يعرف شيئاً عن المسيحية ... وُنكذب كلام الله ......حاشا*

*رومية 3 : 4 *

*حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. .......». *

*فالمسيح ابن الله ... ولو لم يفهم غير الفاهمين *

*(( لا ُتقاومي الحق ))*​


----------



## ramez gerges (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

انا نفسي اعرف أجابه أرض بيها علي السؤال ألي محير الناس الغير مسيحيين ليه بنئول السيد المسيح هو ابن الله


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*ramez gerges *
*انا نفسي اعرف أجابه أرض بيها علي السؤال ألي محير الناس الغير مسيحيين ليه بنئول السيد المسيح هو ابن الله *

*الأشرار لن يرضوا بأن يؤمنوا بأن المسيح ابن الله *

*لأن المســيح هو النـور الذي يكـشف حبـهم للخطــية *

*لذلك فهـم يرفضـون النور لكي تبـقى رغائبهم مستتـرة*


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



ramez gerges قال:


> انا نفسي اعرف أجابه أرض بيها علي السؤال ألي محير الناس الغير مسيحيين ليه بنئول السيد المسيح هو ابن الله


حتي المسيحي محتار
فكيف تريد يا Fredyy أن نؤمن بهذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*طالبة المغفرة *
*حتي المسيحي محتار*
*فكيف تريد يا Fredyy أن نؤمن بهذا؟؟؟؟ *

*الحيرة هنا تعجب ... وليست عدم إيمان*

*يوحنا 3 : 18 *

*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.*


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*المسيحي له ثقة وليس متحير*


*العبرانيين 4 :16*

*فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ لِكَيْ نَنَالَ رَحْمَةً وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً عَوْناً فِي حِينِهِ. *

*العبرانيين 10 :19*

*فَإِذْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بِالدُّخُولِ إِلَى «الأَقْدَاسِ» بِدَمِ يَسُوعَ، *

*العبرانيين 11 :1*

*وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى. *

*يوحنا الأولى 2 :28*

*وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، اثْبُتُوا فِيهِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أُظْهِرَ يَكُونُ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ، وَلاَ نَخْجَلُ مِنْهُ فِي مَجِيئِهِ. *

*يوحنا الأولى 4 :17*

*بِهَذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً. *

*يوحنا الأولى 5 :14*

*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا.*


----------



## fredyyy (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*طالبة المغفرة *
*إن لله و إن إليه راجعون*

*لن ترجعي لله لأنه غضبان عليكي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والله أحس بقشعريرة عندما أسمع لفظه _ بن الله _ *

*ذلك لأنك لا تحبي إعلان الله عن نفسة وهو يكشف ما بداخلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*" تعالي الله عما تصفون"*

*الله هو الذي يتكلم عن نفسة ولسنا نحن المتكلمون *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فالله له ملك السموات و الأرض*

*وله أيضاً مفاتيح الهاوية والموت الذي يخيفك ... ولا تعلمي الى أين أنتِ ذاهبة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ما ينبغي له أن يتخذ ولدا و لم تكن معه صاحبة*

*هنا تنكشف الأفكار النجسة .... من قال إن الله له صاحبة ... إنها أفكارك أنتِ*

*أتركي أفكارك النجسة عن الله وفكري بقداسة عنه*​


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> إن لله و إن إليه راجعون
> والله أحس بقشعريرة عندما أسمع لفظه _ بن الله _
> " تعالي الله عما تصفون"
> فالله له ملك السموات و الأرض
> ...



الاخت طالبة المغفرة.. 
ها انتي تكرري نفس الاتهام مرة اخري و
حتي الان لم تردي علي سؤالي..
من الذي يقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟و ارجوا بالدليل..
و لاحظي ايضا انه هناك فرق بين ولد الله و بين ابن الله.. فأنا اطالبك الان بالدليل الذي نقول نحن فيه ولد الله.


اذا لم تقدري ان تأتي بدليل نقول نحن فيه ان المسيح ولد الله... فلماذا ترمينا بالباطل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

ما الفرق بين بن الله و ولد الله في نظركم؟


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> ما الفرق بين بن الله و ولد الله في نظركم؟



لا يوجد كلمة في نظرنا او في نظركم...نحن نتحدث عن موضوع مصير و عقيدة و اخيرا اللغة.

فهناك فرق كبير جدا في اللغة العربية بين كلمة ولد و كلمة ابن و لذلك اكرر لك سؤال من جهة اللغة... اين قال المسيحيين ان لله ولد؟؟ او من قال ان لله ولد؟؟؟

و ارجوا ان تكون الاجابة مباشرة بنعم او لا.. اذا نعم فأرجوا ان تضعي لنا  النصوص من الكتاب المقدس التي تقول ان لله ولد.. اكرر ... النصوص التي تقول لفظيا ان لله ولد.


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

أنت لم تجيب عن سؤالي 
ما الفرق بين بن و ولد؟


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

طالبة المغفرة..

للتعرف علي الفرق بين معني كلمة ابن و كلمة ولد.. اذهبي و ابحثي في المعاجم العربية.. و ستجدي الفرق في المعني.
فنحن لن نعلمك المسيحية و نعلمك العقيدة و اقرأة و الكتابة و الكلام و كل شئ.. فأتعبي نفسك شوية و ابحثي في المعجم عن كلمة ابن و كلمة ولد و الفرق بينهما.

و الان الي سؤال مرة اخري... من الذي يقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا قلتي المسيحيين فأرجوا ان تأتي لي بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس التي تقول ان السيد المسيح ولد الله.....
اكرر... ااتيني بمصدر مسيحي واحد يقول ان السيد المسيح هو ولد الله...
و بلاش لف و دوران... اذا كان ليس لديك العلم فأبحثي و ستتعلمي فتذدادي علما.. و لكن اللف و الدوران لن يذيدك شيئا سوي جهلا فوق جهل.
و صدقيني هذه نصيحة اخوية لك ليس اكثر.


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ايوه هو ابن الله 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
توقيع ana 100 100 :
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ). 


فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. ( يوحنا 5 : 39 ).

توقيع ana 100 100 :
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ،

هذا قول العضو ana 100 100 
و هوا مسيحي ولا أنتم شايفيين غير كدة


----------



## Twin (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت طالبة*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ايوه هو ابن الله
> 
> ...


 
*هذا دليل فعلاً*
*ولكنه يؤكد انه أبن الله*
*والأخ أنت الفادي*
*يسألك عن لفظ ولد الله وليس ابن الله*
*فكلمة أبنه المستخدمة في توقيع الأخ أنا مية مية*
* من إنجيل معلمنا مته الأصحاح الثالث*
*وتؤكد أن المستخدم لفظ أبن الله لا ولد الله*

*فهذا دليل يؤكد عكس ما تردين*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ايوه هو ابن الله
> 
> ...



العزيزة طالبة المغفرة.
لن اقول لك انك تتهربي من السؤال او ما شابه.. 
بل اقول لك حاولي ان تكوني دقيقة في كلامك و في نقلك حتي اقدر ان اصل لك المعلومة.
سألتك: اين قيل انه ولد الله في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟ اكرر... اين ذظر لفظيا ان السيد المسيح هو ولد الله؟؟؟
اختصرلك الطريق...لن تجدي في الكتاب المقدس كله من اوله الي اخره كلمة ولد الله..

ثم نأتي الان الي تعريف الفرق بين الابن و الولد في اللغة العربية:
اولا تعريف الابن:
المحيط : 
*الابْنُ* *[ بنو]*: الولد الذكر ويدخل في تسمية أبناء الأقارب؛ ابن العم وابن الأخ وابن الخال.... -: كل ما ترتب على غيره بالسببية أو التبعية أو الملازمة أو المشابهة؛ ابن أبيه/ ابن الحرب/ ابن ساعته، أي لا يدوم/ ابن السبيل، أي المسافر/ ابن الليل، أي اللص ج أَبْناءُ وبَنونَ قي حالة الرفع وبنين في حالتَي النصب والجر.​ ثانيا: تعريف الولد:
الغني : 
*وَلَدٌ*  -ج:* أَوْلاَدٌ*،* وِلْدَةٌ*. [و ل د]. (للِذَّكَرِ وَالأُنْثَى وَالْمُثَنَّى وَالْجَمْعِ). 1."وُلِدَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ" : كُلُّ ما وُلِدَ.*






قَالَتْ رَبِّي أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ*



  ( قرآن). 2. "وَلَدُ الزِّنَى" : مَنْ وُلِدَ عَنْ طَرِيقِ الزِّنَى.​

فنجد الفرق بين الاثنين في المعني واضح.. ان الولد هو المولد لابيه عن طريق الجسد اي عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي اي بالطريقة العادية و هي الاتصال الجنسي بين الاب و بين الام.. اي ان الولد هو بالضرورة مولود لابيه.

اما كلمة ابن فهي لا تعني بالضرورة المولد لابيه... فنجد ابن مصر و ليس ولد مصر.. او ابن الليل و ليس ولد الليل..

فكما نري الفرق في المعني فكان يجب عليك ان تتوخي الدقة في الكلام..  ولكن ليس في الكلام فقط بل ايضا في التفكير.. فلو فكرتي بأبن الله ... فلن تفكري في ولد الله.. و العكس  ايضا.. لو فكرتي في ولد الله اذن  ستعتقدي بوجود اتصال جنسي بين الله ( حاش لي ان افكر هكذا ) 
و لماذا فكرتي بأن الله قام بالاتصال الجنسي؟؟؟ لانك فكرتي ان لله ولد..

و لذلك سألتك عزيزتي... من الذي يقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟ لانه في الكتاب المقدس كله لن تجدي كلمة واحدة تدل علي ان السيد المسيح ولد الله. فكان يجب عليك ان تتوخي الحزر..
و لكن ليس انت فقط بل كل مسلم كان يجب عليه ان يتوخي الحزر في القزف بالتهم.. فنحن لا نقول ان لله ولد..و قد قصدت ان اوضح لك هذه النقطة..
و لكن ليس انت او كل المسلمين.. بل كان يجب علي القرأن نفسه ان يتوخي الحزر في القائه التهم... فهو يقول اننا نقول ان لله و لد.. و ها انت بحثت و لم تجدي كلمة ولد الله.. او ولد لله ولد.. او ما شابه..بل كل ما وجدناه هو ابن الله.

اتمني ان اكون قد اوضحت لك هذه النقطة حتي ننتقل الي نقطة اخري.


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

طالبة المغفرةيا اخت, ما الذي تريدينه بالظبط من هذا الموضوع؟
هل يوجد سؤال معين؟ ام هو فقط سرد كلام و توجيه اتهامات باطلة؟


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

قَالَتْ رَبِّي أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ 
أنت قلت هذا المثال يا أخ _ أنت الفادي _ في ردك
و معلومة بسيطة أحب أن أقولها لك
هذا جزء من آية في القرآن  _ لا أستطيع أن أقولها كلها لأن هذا ليس من قوانين المنتدي_ علي لسان مريم العذراء_
و المقصود هنا بسوع أو سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام
و أيضا من قولك
الابْنُ [ بنو]: الولد الذكر
أي الطفل أو الولد الصغير إذا كان ذكر يطلق عليه لفظ _ ابن _


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة 
+++ سبق وأكدنا أننا لا نتكلم عن جسديات ، بل عن أمور روحية خالصة ، ولذلك فأننا – أنت ونحن – نتكلم وكأننا نستخدم لغتين مختلفتين : لغة الجسديات ، ولغة الروحيات .
+++ فلكى نفهم بعضنا بعضاً ، يجب أن نستخدم لغة واحدة ، إمّـا هذه وإمّـا تلك .
+++ ولكننا نتكلم عن الله ، الذى هو روح خالص ، لذلك فإنه من الطبيعى أن نتكلم عنه بلغة الروح .
+++ ولتوفير وقتك ووقتنا ، أقترح عليكى أن تطـَّـلعى على مفهومنا من جهة هذه الأمور ، وهى معروضة بكثرة فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل... ، لئلا  ندور فى حلقة مفرغة .


----------



## انت الفادي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> قَالَتْ رَبِّي أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ
> أنت قلت هذا المثال يا أخ _ أنت الفادي _ في ردك
> و معلومة بسيطة أحب أن أقولها لك
> هذا جزء من آية في القرآن  _ لا أستطيع أن أقولها كلها لأن هذا ليس من قوانين المنتدي_ علي لسان مريم العذراء_
> ...


عزيزتي طالبة المغفرة.

بالنسبة للاية انا اعرف عن من تتحدث و من المتكلم فيها الي اخره.. و لم اقصد وضعها الا لانها من ضمن تعريف كلمة ولد..او الولد.
فلا تهمني الاية هنا كاية و لكنها تابعة للتعريف فقط.

و ها انت بنفسك تضعين الفرق بين ولد و بين ابن.. فلماذا تقولين اننا نقول ان لله ولد؟؟؟؟
بعد ان اوضحنا لك الفرق في المعني فلماذا انت مصرة رمينا بهذه التهمة البشعة بأن لله ولد؟؟


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

أكرر تاني
أنت قلت أن الإبن هو الولد الذكر
أي الإبن = الولد


----------



## fredyyy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*كما ذكر الأخ الحبيب / مكرم *

*أن التعبيرات المستخدمة تعبيرات روحية ليس لها علاقة بالفكر الجسدي *

*فإذا قال بطرس الرسول :*

*بطرس الأولى: 23 *

*مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً، لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *

*فهل يقصد الكاتب أن كلمة الله الحية الباقية تزوجت لكي يكون المؤمنون مولودين منها*

*كورنثوس الثانية 3 : 6 *

*........ لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي. *

*فإذا اخذنا الأمور حرفية سنُخطئ الى الله*

*ولكن فهم أمور الله بالروح يُعطينا فكر الله*


*وهل عندما قال بولس الرسول :*

*فليمون 1 : 10*

*أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكَ لأَجْلِ ابْنِي أُنِسِيمُسَ، الَّذِي وَلَدْتُهُ فِي قُيُودِي، *

*كان يقصد أنه ولد أنسيمس حرفياً (الذي كان قبلاً عبداً عند فيليمون)*

*أم أنه وُلِدَ من كلمة الله بعد توبته وإيمانه بالمسيح*


----------



## انت الفادي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> أكرر تاني
> أنت قلت أن الإبن هو الولد الذكر
> أي الإبن = الولد



اصل لما الجهل بيصيب الانسان فهو يصيبه في جميع نواحي الحياة..

العزيزة طالبة المغفرة...
التعريف اليك مرة اخري:
 اولا تعريف الابن:
المحيط : 
*الابْنُ* *[ بنو]*: *الولد الذكر ويدخل في تسمية أبناء الأقارب*؛ ابن العم وابن الأخ وابن الخال.... -:* كل ما ترتب على غيره بالسببية أو التبعية أو الملازمة أو المشابهة*؛ ابن أبيه/ ابن الحرب/ ابن ساعته، أي لا يدوم/ ابن السبيل، أي المسافر/ ابن الليل، أي اللص ج أَبْناءُ وبَنونَ قي حالة الرفع وبنين في حالتَي النصب والجر.​

كلمة الولد الذكر في التعريف حتي تعرفي جنس المذكور في الحوار فهمتي؟؟؟؟ اكيد لسه...

و الغريب انك عربية و تتكلمي اللغة العربية..و افاجاء بأنك اول من ينكر قواعد اللغة العربية .
و اخيرا... لو ان ابن = ولد..... فلماذا يوجد كلمتين بنفس المعني المتطابق؟؟؟ هل اصبح علماء اللغة العربية بلا شغل حتي يؤلفوا كلمات مطابقة؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان المعني  متطابق حسب فهمك فلماذا التكرار عزيزتي؟؟؟ و اذا كان المعني غير مطابق فلماذا المكابرة من طرفك عزيزتي؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

الإخوة الأحباء 
رجاء عدم التركيز على المعنى القاموسى ، لأن ذلك يخدم الشيطان ، الذى يريد إحداث بلبلة وتشويش . +++  بل التركيز على المعنى الحقيقى الذى نؤمن به ، بغض النظر عن تصنيفات القواميس . ++ ففى كل الحالات ، نحن لا نقول بولادة ولا ببنوة جسدانية ، نحن لا نقول أن الله تزوج وأنجب ، بل ولا حتى المعتوهين يقولون ذلك ، إنه كلام لا يليق ولا مجرد النطق به . وترديد مثل هذا الكلام يخدم الشيطان عدو الله . +++ فإن كان أحد مصمم عليه ، فلنتركه وشأنه ، فالله أعطى المخلوقات العاقلة الحرية فيما يختارونه لأنفسهم ، لأن هذا هو أساس العدل فى المحاكمة يوم الدينونة ، ولهذا قال الرب : [ إتركوهم ، هم ....، قادة .... ]


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> قَالَتْ رَبِّي أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ
> أنت قلت هذا المثال يا أخ _ أنت الفادي _ في ردك
> و معلومة بسيطة أحب أن أقولها لك
> هذا جزء من آية في القرآن  _ لا أستطيع أن أقولها كلها لأن هذا ليس من قوانين المنتدي_ علي لسان مريم العذراء_
> ...






اختي الفاضله طالبة المغفره:

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكي..

ساشرح لكي معنى كلمة الابن:

اولا: لفظ كلمة (ابن) موجود في الكتاب المقدس:


1ـ (مت3: 17) عند نهر الأردن وقت العماد سمع صوت من السماوات قائلا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"

2ـ (مت17: 5) في يوم تجلي المسيح على الجبل "إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا" 

3ـ (مر9: 7) مكتوب "وكانت سحابة تظللهم فجاء صوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا"

4ـ (2بط1: 17و)  "أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من امجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به"

5ـ (لو3: 22) "ونزل عليه الروح بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"

6ـ (يو1: 18) "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر"

7ـ (يو3: 35و36) "الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده، الذي يؤمن الابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن ير حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله"

8ـ (1يو4: 14و15) "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله"



ثانيا: معني المسيح ابن الله



 لإيضاح ذلك ساقول لكي يا اختي الفاضله بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن). وبالرغم من أن هذه الكلمة مرتبطة في عقول الناس بالولادة الجسدية التناسلية، إلا أنه في الواقع هناك معان كثيرة لهذه الكلمة نورد هنا بعضها:

 كلمة (ابن) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر:

فمثلا (ابن الإنسان) هو إنسان له طبيعة الإنسان البشرية، أي أن له لحم ودم مماثل لأبيه، فهو من طبيعة الإنسان ومن جوهره. فلكي يوضح لنا الله أن كلمته المتجسد في المسيح له نفس طبيعة وجوهر (الله) الذي لم يره أحد قط،  عبر عن ذلك بالقول (ابن الله).



   ولذلك نقول في قانون الأيمان (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد: الله الآب … نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد … نور من نور (أي من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله). 



وفي ذلك يقول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:

"إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. إن الكلمة والأب وجود واحد".         (كتاب الله ص 171) 





 وأيضا كلمة (ابن) تفيد تأكيد المعنى: 

فإذا قلنا (فلان عربي ابن عربي) فإننا نريد أن نؤكد أصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص أي أنه عربي حقاً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) هو تأكيد أن المسيح من جهة طبيعته اللاهوتية هو من طبيعة الله حقاً. لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (.. .. إله حق من إله حق).



 كما أن كلمة "ابن" تفيد المساواة:

فإذا قلنا (فلان ابن عشر سنوات) نقصد أن عمره مساو لعشر سنوات. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله. ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (مساو للأب في الجوهر). 

4- كذلك كلمة "ابن" تفيد ذات الشيء  معلناً (ظاهراً):

فقولنا (بنات الفكر) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا أو ظاهراً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) يفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح (هو صورة الله غير المنظور) (كو 1 : 15)



ويقول أيضاً "هو بهاء مجده (أي مجد الله) ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3)

 وهذا يوافق قول الشيخ محي الدين العربي (الكلمة هي الله متجلياً ... وأنها عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها).   (كتاب فصوص الحكم جزء 1 ص 35)

5- بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن كلمة "ابن" تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال:

ففي سـورة البقرة "…  وآتي المال على حبة ذوي القربى (أي الأقرباء) واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل". ويفسر الإمام النسفى كلمة (ابن السبيل) فيقول ابن السبيل أي المسافر، ودعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق) أي أنه ملازم السبيل (الطريق) طول حياته لكثرة أسفاره. 

وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). 

ويوافق ذلك قول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:



"إن الأقنوم جوهر واحد. فإن الكلمة والآب وجود واحد، وأنك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الابن لأنه لا تركيب في الذات الإلهية (أي أن الله غير مركب من ذوات أو نفوس متعددة) ". 

                                (كتاب الله ص 171)



مما سبق يتضح لنا الآتي:



1- أن كلمة (ابن الله) لا يقصد بها المعنى الحرفي (أي الولادة الجسدية).



2- أن كلمة (ابن الله) هي تعبير أراد به الوحي الإلهي أن يقرب معني علاقة (اللاهوت) الذي ظهر في المسيح (بالله) الذي لم يره أحد قط أي أنهما واحد في الجوهر.



3- أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله.



أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان.



4- إن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد.  



   لعلك الآن ياختي قد أدركتي أننا لا نعارض القرآن في قولنا أن المسيح ابن الله لأننا لا نقصد المعنى الذي يحاربه القرآن وهو العلاقة الجسدية التناسلية نتيجة الزواج. حاشا وألف كلا.



ارجو يا اختي الفاضله ان يكون كلامي مفهوم لكي


----------



## انت الفادي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإخوة الأحباء
> رجاء عدم التركيز على المعنى القاموسى ، لأن ذلك يخدم الشيطان ، الذى يريد إحداث بلبلة وتشويش . +++  بل التركيز على المعنى الحقيقى الذى نؤمن به ، بغض النظر عن تصنيفات القواميس . ++ ففى كل الحالات ، نحن لا نقول بولادة ولا ببنوة جسدانية ، نحن لا نقول أن الله تزوج وأنجب ، بل ولا حتى المعتوهين يقولون ذلك ، إنه كلام لا يليق ولا مجرد النطق به . وترديد مثل هذا الكلام يخدم الشيطان عدو الله . +++ فإن كان أحد مصمم عليه ، فلنتركه وشأنه ، فالله أعطى المخلوقات العاقلة الحرية فيما يختارونه لأنفسهم ، لأن هذا هو أساس العدل فى المحاكمة يوم الدينونة ، ولهذا قال الرب : [ إتركوهم ، هم ....، قادة .... ]



استاذي مكرم..
انا احاول ان اصل مع الاخوة المسلمين الي مستوي فهم معين حيث ارد اولا ن انفي فكرة ولد الله هذه.. اي ان السيد المسيح هو ولد الله..
لان كلمة ولد الله هي في حد ذاتها تحتم الاتصال الجنسي للولادة و هذا ليس اعتقادنا.. و بالتالي وجب علينا اولا نفي مفهوم الولادة بالاتصال الجنسي.

و لذلك تحتم علي اولا ان اوضح للاخوة المسلمين الفرق بين كلمة ولد و ابن و بمجرد طرد المسلم لفكرة مفهوم ال (ولد ) نقدر بعدها ان نشرح له الايمان المسيحي بطريقة يقدر هو ان يفهمها. و لذلك لجأت انا الي التعريف من اللغة العربية لتوضيح الفرق اولا.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

++ أخى الحبيب عبد الفادى نور العالم 
لم أقصد الإعتراض على توضيح الفروق بين الألفاظ ، فهذا أمر ضرورى جداً وممتاز ، ولكنى فقط ترجيت التركيز على الفرق بين المعنى الجسدانى وبين المعنى الروحى ، وقد توسع أخونا  المحامى الإسكندرانى فى توضيح المعانى الأخرى -بالإضافة للمعنى المادى والروحى - مثل المعانى المعنوية المختلفة . 
+++ فشكراً لكم جميعاً على توضيحاتكم ، من الزوايا المختلفة . ++ والتى هى جميعاً فى منتهى الوضوح والروعة .
++++ ولكن يظل النجاح فى الفهم ، يظل عملاً مشتركاً بين السائل و الشارح ، مثلما أن نجاح طالب العلم لا يتوقف فقط على إجادة المعلم فى الشرح ، بل يجب -أيضاً- أن يجتهد الطالب فى الفهم . ++ فإن أصرَّ الطالب على عدم الفهم ، فلا ملامة على المعلم ، وإن أصرَّ الطالب على إستخدام لغة مختلفة ، فلن يفهم شيئاً ، ويكون العيب فيه هو .
+++ لذلك ترجيت التركيز على إستخدام لغة مشتركة ، ليس لأن الكلام معيب ، بل لأن خط الإتصال مقطوع . 
+++ أعود وأرجو الإتفاق -أولاً - على اللغة المشتركة ، وهى لغة الروح ، لئلا يتكلم كل طرف فى وادٍ آخر .


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال فقط من أجل النظام ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*الي متي سيظل هذا الموضوع معلقاً*

*أخت طالبة قد أجابكي الأخوة وكفوا *
*فالي متي سيظل الموضوع هكذا بجدال*
*هل عندك جديد أم أغلق الموضوع*

*منتظر رد فعلك في مشاركتك القادمة*
*وإن تجاهلتي هذه المشاركة أنتي أو أي من الأخوة*
*سأغلق الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

